# am i a rebound? could he be over his wife so quick?



## yflo (Jan 7, 2010)

so i met this guy. im a bartender at this restuarnat lounge. he came in with guy friends as a happy hour lunch thing on occasional fridays. ive known him for about a year. all small talk as him and his guy friends all had wives and children at home. all of the guys always flirted with me (him the most) as i was the cute bartender girl. he came in one friday afternoon for lunch and drinks and mentioned he left his wife of 11 years. he never mentioned before being unhappy at all so it seemed spontaneous but i was intrigued as i thought he was a catch (hot) i was very attracted to him and knew he was of me. he asked me out and we had sex that night. we have been dating ever since. its been about 3 months. every other weekend he is with his kids and a couple nights a week he goes to church. he is a jehovahs witness. he says he is over his wife, that she was fat and miserable. his wife never bugs him as i can tell but they have an explosive relationship regarding the kids. he hates her actually. he is 38 and i am 28. he has been married before to another woman in his early 20's for about a year and has a 20 year old daughter from that marriage. i havent asked but im not sure if hed ever get married again. ive been married before but briefly- no kids. id like to have kids. he has three total. 1 from 1st marriage and 2 from most current. am i a rebound or could it be he actually fell for me a week or two after leaving a apparently good marriage?


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

It's possible, but unlikely. Maybe you should be asking him this question, though, right?


----------



## yflo (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah but im trying not to look like im planning this long term to scare him away. hoping to get some feedback on here.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Well, it could be that the marriage "ended" awhile ago and it wasn't much of a marriage when he got divorced. 

I'd be careful though. If you are in this for fun and aren't looking for a commitment then that I guess good sex with a hot guy isn't so bad, but I'd steer clear of thinking about anything more more serious (like marriage) with this guy for a looonnng time. Personally I wouldn't get serious with any newly divorced guy until his divorce was final for at least a year, but it's not my call here. 

Make sure you have good birth control and keep a level head. He could be into being with you or walk at any time. It's 50/50 as I see it and you're playing with fire. Hopefully you don't get burned. Good luck.


----------

